# Tracing sarah (riding instructor sheffield area)



## booandellie (10 December 2015)

This maybe a long shot but many years ago i had a wonderful riding instructor called sarah based in the sheffield area, she was freelance and used a holistic approach that was lifechanging for me! This is going back to around 2002-2003. I don't do facebook but think of her often and wonder how she is. Originally from cheshire i think, tall with blond hair. She was in her 30s then so must be around 40-45 now. I can't remember her surname just that she changed the way i thought about horses and lent me loads of books like the dao of equus. Don't know if anyone might know of her now and that it is a long shot but worth a try! thanks for reading


----------

